# Marriott Hotel Discount Code



## judys19058 (Nov 12, 2010)

Help! I forgot the code for owners to book stays at discounts.  Does anyone remember the code?  Is it good for the Timeshare and Hotels?


----------



## mas (Nov 12, 2010)

The code for MR members is M11 or M12.  The code for MVCI stays is MOD.  There is a list of public codes maintained at flyerTalk.


----------



## judys19058 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## ironweed (Nov 13, 2010)

This is the first time I have heard of these      Marriott 'discount codes'.  What are they exactly?    How do you use them, and how much discount do you get ???


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 13, 2010)

ironweed said:


> This is the first time I have heard of these      Marriott 'discount codes'.  What are they exactly?    How do you use them, and how much discount do you get ???



You use them on Marriott.com by entering them in the Corporate / promotional code box. Discount varies.


----------



## KNF (Nov 16, 2010)

*Discount code*

I had never heard of this discount code either and had an upcoming reservation at the Brooklyn Marriott in December. I just saved $30 with the discount code which brought down the room rate down from $199 to $169! Thanks much for the information which should have been more available to all of us Marriott owners. It probably is somewhere, in small print on some document but for now, I just appreciate TUG and this forum for the enlightenment!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2010)

KNF said:


> I had never heard of this discount code either and had an upcoming reservation at the Brooklyn Marriott in December. I just saved $30 with the discount code which brought down the room rate down from $199 to $169! Thanks much for the information which should have been more available to all of us Marriott owners. It probably is somewhere, in small print on some document but for now, I just appreciate TUG and this forum for the enlightenment!



The M11 and M12 codes are not specific to MVCI owners, any Marriott Rewards Member can use the M11 code and I think the M12 code is reserved for elite (gold or platinum MR) members.


----------



## seema (Nov 27, 2010)

For MCVI owners, what are the discount promo codes to 1) stay at Marriott hotels, and 2) stay at MCVI resorts, on a per night rental basis (ie one is staying there as if it were a hotel).

I understand that at least at the MCVI resorts, a Marriott Visa card will get you an additional discount?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 27, 2010)

As stated in the second post in this thread, the discount code for renting at MVCI resorts is MOD. The most typical discount is 25%, although it varies. That code will also get you the additional 10% Marriott VISA discount.

The 25% (or whatever it happens to be) is not always available and the additional 10% is _rarely_ available.

There is no owners' discount code for hotel stays, although I have very rarely had the MOD code work for some non-U.S. hotels, such as in Phuket, Thailand.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 27, 2010)

MOD code also works for the Marriott Bangkok Resort & Spa. Located on the river downstream from the centre of Bangkopk with its own shuttle boats to the BTS and Ferry station.


----------

